
Half Of World’s Bandwidth Consumed By Only 1% of Users - aespinoza
http://singularityhub.com/2012/01/31/all-your-bandwidth-are-belong-to-us-half-of-worlds-bandwidth-consumed-by-only-1-of-users/
======
freehunter
The carriers (and in this case, the advertising firm, I didn't see who
commissioned the study though) keep complaining about people using too much
data, and use that to increase prices and throttle people for using the data
they paid for.

Let me say that again: using the plans the carriers sold them. They can't
stock phones and advertise their mobile web (AT&T is the fastest in the
country!) services and Netflix and 4G and all these apps then complain about
people _using_ it. If the carriers are so concerned, why do they allow Windows
Phones that have unlimited music being streamed to the phone, why do they
allow phones that have Netflix or Youtube, why do they allow Android to serve
videos from their Market? Advertising a service as fast and available anywhere
then shutting it down when you start to use it is bait and switch, pure and
simple.

I know towers have limited capacity and adding new towers is expensive. But
how much profit did AT&T rake in last year? And how much of that is going to
providing better 3G and 4G service to avoid data caps? I was on Alltel
unlimited data and used to use the shit out of my 3G plan. Alltel got bought
by AT&T and now I'm on 2GB per month. I'll admit I never use 3G anymore, so
it's effective.

------
nowarninglabel
Bad title, on their part and here, as its 'mobile bandwidth usage' that is
being discussed, not all bandwidth usage.

------
th0ma5
These are simply the early adopters of the future, right?

